# Gibson Reissues/Custom Shop - Believe the hype (Warning, long post)



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

So, I've owned a total of 15 Gibson Les Pauls in my life. A few were great, a few were real bad and most were average (from both a tone and QC aspect). The first 13 were non Custom-Shop models (e.g. Standards, Studios, Classics and pre 'Custom Shop' Customs), and the one thing I noticed with most of them (post early 90's) was the poor quality control. Some of the issues I regularly came across included (but were not limited to):

- file marks and gauges on the fingerboards
- excessive filler around inlays
- poor fret work/sharp fret edges
- sloppy inlay work on headstock
- finish 'issues on the front near the neck joint
- control pots that did not work correctly
- sloppy binding work

As far as tone (based on warmness, note definition and clarity, sustain, etc.), it was really a crapshoot. I've owned well over 300 guitars and 3 of the 5 best sounding guitars I've ever owned have been Les Pauls. Surprisingly, 2 of the worst sounding guitars I've ever owned were ...(wait for it)...Les Pauls. Needless to say, it's been a somewhat frustrating adventure trying to find THE LP for me.

Then, a few months ago, I decided to take the plunge and try a Gibson '59 Reissue Les Paul. Before I purchased the guitar, my opinion was that these were the over-hyped, over-priced, over-rated, fancied-up Standards. After I finally acquired the guitar, I quickly realized that my original opinion was wrong, very wrong! The tone is wonderful. I'd say it's up there with the 2 Bakers I've had (still have one). It may even surpass them. The sustain is incredible, and so is the note clarity. It's funny because the tone has some bite to it which helps contribute to the note definition without sounding overly bright. The guitar itself resonates incredibly. I mean you can really feel the neck vibrate when hitting chords, and unplugged, it is the loudest guitar I've ever had when strumming.

As far as the overall build quality, I would say it's superb. This guitar has none of the issues I listed above. It is quite simply, flawless. It plays great - the low action (with zero buzzing issues) is quite astounding. You'd swear this guitar was made by a different company.

Anyway, I'll stop gushing now.

The point of this thread was, has anyone else had similar experiences with their Reissues/VOS guitars?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Almost forgot, please feel free to post pics of your Reissues. Here's mine...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what a beautiful instrument!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

pretty well the same experience. I haven't owned as many guitars as you have, but I have been playing for a tad over 45 years now. I bought a used '01 R9 about 3 years ago. I have modified it a tad (including Historic Makeovers), it is simply the best guitar I've ever played. Keep in mind though, I cut my R&R teeth on a '55 Special, so I've always preferred Les Pauls.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Aside from my Traditional, I'd have to agree with you. It's the one Gibson USA guitar I've played that I feel is on par with a good historic...and that was when it was stock! I've changed a few things around and she really sings.

These are all my Gibbies (minus the 3rd from the left and I added a USA SG. Too lazy to snap a new pic). My Trad's in this shot but everything else is a reissue. Great sounding guitars and equally as important to me - great feeling guitars. Love 'em and I plan on buying more.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> Aside from my Traditional, I'd have to agree with you. It's the one Gibson USA guitar I've played that I feel is on par with a good historic...and that was when it was stock! I've changed a few things around and she really sings.
> 
> These are all my Gibbies (minus the 3rd from the left and I added a USA SG. Too lazy to snap a new pic). My Trad's in this shot but everything else is a reissue. Great sounding guitars and equally as important to me - great feeling guitars. Love 'em and I plan on buying more.


Holy crap - that's a lot of reissues! Is the 2nd from the left an R8 or R9?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL. That's the Traditional. 
From left to right - '68RI, Traditional, CR8 (gone), R8, R0 Stinger, 50th R0, Pearly Gates.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> LOL. That's the Traditional.
> From left to right - Custom '68 reissue, Traditional, CR8 (gone), R8, R0 Stinger, 50th R0, Pearly Gates.


Pearly freakin' Gates - holy crap! As far as the playability/action, are you finding any big differences between the Trad and the R0? I believe the Trad is the latest iteration of the 'Classic' which was suppose to be based on the 1960 Les Paul Standard.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

lol, R9 is trying to catch up to Mike Slubowski.

*waves*


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

vds, yes, they're worlds apart. The Trad has a fairly fat neck on it (fatter than your typical '50s neck) and USA sized frets; the R0 is much, much slimmer and has historic frets. I typically prefer fatter necks but this R0 is an absolute dream to play. 

I have a few good pictures of my Pearly. I'll send them to you. 

dwager, I've shown Mike's collection to my wife and let's just say I'm not allowed to compete with him...lol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Are Nine said:


> Aside from my Traditional, I'd have to agree with you. It's the one Gibson USA guitar I've played that I feel is on par with a good historic...and that was when it was stock! I've changed a few things around and she really sings.
> 
> These are all my Gibbies (minus the 3rd from the left and I added a USA SG. Too lazy to snap a new pic). My Trad's in this shot but everything else is a reissue. Great sounding guitars and equally as important to me - great feeling guitars. Love 'em and I plan on buying more.


Nice looking family there


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have an R6 and I agree. It's a pretty sweet axe. I'd like another one some day... probably an R7 or R8 this time around as I'd like humbuckers but I don't know if I could realistically afford an R9.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> vds, yes, they're worlds apart. The Trad has a fairly fat neck on it (fatter than your typical '50s neck) and USA sized frets; the R0 is much, much slimmer and has historic frets. I typically prefer fatter necks but this R0 is an absolute dream to play.
> 
> I have a few good pictures of my Pearly. I'll send them to you.
> 
> dwager, I've shown Mike's collection to my wife and let's just say I'm not allowed to compete with him...lol.


Oh, I was under the impression that the 'Classic' was replaced by the 'Traditional', which made me assume that the Trad has a slim neck like the Classic had. My Silver Sparkle Standard has a fat neck as well.



screamingdaisy said:


> I have an R6 and I agree. It's a pretty sweet axe. I'd like another one some day... probably an R7 or R8 this time around as I'd like humbuckers but I don't know if I could realistically afford an R9.


I'd love a 2nd Reissue LP, but I can't afford 2 LPs (which is why I'm ditching the Sparkle).


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

After try many guitars in many store, the only good one, singing, ringing and nice playing axe was a Les Paul Trad, and thre's not issues so far. Good finish, good playability, nice neck, good binding and fret job. At th is price is a total winner!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have any of you guys put a Heritage LP against a custom shop Gibson?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Have any of you guys put a Heritage LP against a custom shop Gibson?


I've owned a Heritage LP before. I'd say the build quality is as high as the Gibson Custom Shop guitars I've owned. However, that was just one example from the Heritage Guitar Company, so I can't generalize.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice guitars to all who posted pictures.

Once again...I'll be sure to make a really long post the first time I ever run into a dog Gibson. I've been looking since 1985 or so and still haven't found one. I've seen some finish issues and the scraper marks on the neck bindings but other than that, nothing. All have felt great and sounded great.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've had many Historics along the path. I currently own an '05 R4, '05 Bigsby'd R6, '98 R8, two 40th Anniv. R9's and an R0. The one that stands alone tonewise is the R4 (which I acquired from fello forumite Libtech - thanks). I don't know if it's the wrap tail or just the combination of everything else, but this guitar simply rings. I have done the "Mapleflame" mod to all of my other Historics with ABR's, boutique pups, Dr. V/RS controls etc. and they still don't have the tone of the R4. It has stock pots, can't remember what the caps are (perhaps Dustin will chime in here) and Lollar P90's.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


>


Very, very classy looking rig - I really need to win the lottery!



Swervin55 said:


> ...I have done the "Mapleflame" mod to all of my other Historics with ABR's, boutique pups, Dr. V/RS controls etc. and they still don't have the tone of the R4. It has stock pots, can't remember what the caps are (perhaps Dustin will chime in here) and Lollar P90's.


I don't know if you can even compare the R4 (P90's) with your others - don't all the others you listed come equipped with humbuckers? Perhaps you're just a 'P90' sort of guy?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


>


On a somewhat related note, wouldn't this picture make an outstanding Christmas card if there was a decorated tree in the background?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> On a somewhat related note, wouldn't this picture make an outstanding Christmas card if there was a decorated tree in the background?


Haha, don't know about that, but it's certainly going to be my desktop background! (if swervin55's cool with that, that is).


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> I don't know if it's the wrap tail or just the combination of everything else, but this guitar simply rings.


there is definitely something about wraptails


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Too bad I'm a double cut person, otherwise I would save up for one of these.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Help yourselves to the desktop. Credit for the photo goes to Alex Sorokin (my good friend and the other guitar player in the band). He's becoming renowned for his photographic talent.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> Have any of you guys put a Heritage LP against a custom shop Gibson?


I have & prefer Heritage...however a lot of people can't get over the headstock, which is actually a better design

which is fine, leaves them easier to find


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ps that doesn't mean I don't like Gibson's....those are all some sweet guitars posted in this thread


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cheers for the Heritage info gents 

When I have $1800 to drop on a killer LP, I'll be asking you guys for help hehe


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

vds5000 said:


> Almost forgot, please feel free to post pics of your Reissues. Here's mine...


That guitar looks very much like a 92 Classic plus that I almost bought. Are the inlays yellowed or is that just camera angle?
I am a sucker for Cherry Burst.


----------



## JamesW (Sep 27, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> The point of this thread was, has anyone else had similar experiences with their Reissues/VOS guitars?


I do not have a Electric VOS but my experience with my acoustic Hummingbird VOS has been positive. I am not a big fan of the old finish as I can see some imperfections every now and then but tone-wise, that thing is an absolute beauty.

I have every intention of trying or even getting a VOS Goldtop in the near future though.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

She's gorgeous. I have gotten my hands on a couple 68RI Customs and I will own one some day. They're simply amazing. I have still found flaws in the Custom line, though never in the Historic line.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Zman said:


> That guitar looks very much like a 92 Classic plus that I almost bought. Are the inlays yellowed or is that just camera angle?
> I am a sucker for Cherry Burst.


I think Classics are quite under-rated. The inlays on this guitar aren't yellowed or the infamous 'snot green'. Here's another pic that should put any questions to rest:


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

vds, what year is that guitar? Looks like there's no long neck tenon. I guess it's a pre-historic?


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

vds5000 said:


> I think Classics are quite under-rated. The inlays on this guitar aren't yellowed or the infamous 'snot green'. Here's another pic that should put any questions to rest:


That was the one that got away. Actually I asked a question about the quitar on the Les Paul forum. A person reconized the shop, where it was for sale, even though I didn't mention the name and went and scooped it before I could get back. Nice!
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a392/Stewz/classic93004.jpg
Sorry I forgot to post the picture.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I have played only a couple of R9s but have been seriously underwhelmed by them. The very best LP that I've ever played was a cherryburst 07 Standard at Lauzon in Ottawa. Unfortunately, I couldn't afford it at the time. The next time I went, it was gone. I eventually bought another 07 Standard here in Montreal (Vintage Sunburst) that I love, but I'll admit it's not the same as the one that got away. I have yet to try a R0. I actually like the fact that my LP is chambered, so perhaps I'd be happier with a CR0. I like the airy sound typical of chambered solid bodies.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> I think Classics are quite under-rated. The inlays on this guitar aren't yellowed or the infamous 'snot green'. Here's another pic that should put any questions to rest:


I wasn't as crazy about the guitar's top in the first pic, but I like it much better in this one. Don't know why, really.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are people out there, my brother included, who can't navigate a fat neck. A guitar like the LP classic would work great for him. Nice flame on that classic, but fortunately I'm more of a dark burst guy, otherwise there would be some serious gas here.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry Robert. I could never resist the urge to fuel someone else's GAS


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> vds, what year is that guitar? Looks like there's no long neck tenon. I guess it's a pre-historic?


It is most definately a 'pre-Historic'. It's a '92. I was specifically looking for an early 90's specimen.



Zman said:


> That was the one that got away. Actually I asked a question about the quitar on the Les Paul forum. A person reconized the shop, where it was for sale, even though I didn't mention the name and went and scooped it before I could get back. Nice!
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a392/Stewz/classic93004.jpg
> Sorry I forgot to post the picture.


Which was the one that got away - mine?



Robert1950 said:


> ... Nice flame on that classic, but fortunately I'm more of a dark burst guy, otherwise there would be some serious gas here.


Not sure which guitar you're talking about - the one above (the pics I posted) isn't a Classic.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

well ive also owned many les pauls and gibsons.. i currently own a 2009 Traditional and its the best of the bunch for sure.. although the classics are great guitars and can be found for a good bargain the traditionals have a different flavour and IMHO are much better guitars.. the snot inlays always got to me on the classics but that aside i found they needed a fair amount of work to get them to a nice level (ie. fret work, roll the board etc).. were I find my traditional is stock and ready to rock.

i have not YET owned a historic but they are definately on my radar.. my traditionals a keeper though so i will have to find another way to fund a historic.. maybe sell off some Fender stuff


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

vds5000 said:


> It is most definately a 'pre-Historic'. It's a '92. I was specifically looking for an early 90's specimen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to confuse things. I was messing around with the new Photo Bucket and I thought I posted a picture. I have since posted the pic of the one that got away. It a a 93 Classic Premium Plus. It had Pearly Gates in it when I first looked at it. The person who bought it put the Zebras in it, as it appears now. He posted a picture in the LP forum afterwards, I think to gloat. But I should have grabbed it when I saw it, you snooze you lose.
And If I am looking at a guitar I will NEVER give the location, where it is for sale. Lesson learned.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

A timely thread for sure - V, that is a great looking VOS!

I have never been a LP guy - out of about the 150 guitars that I have gone through in 15 or so years, I think I've had maybe 3 or 4. One was a pre historic - great instrument and no real Q.C. issues - i just couldnt get the sounds i was lookin for out of it. Looked great sitting on the stand though lol. Recently i stumbled across an 09 VOS "59 that changed all that - it spoke to me immediately - had to have it! As VDS says - great playability with stupid low action. Fit and finish are very, very good. It stays in tune perfect. It doesnt look over done; just a classy timeless instrument, executed near flawlessly. The stock burstbuckers sound fantastic - no mud, excellent grind, well balanced. I weighed it twice - once on our scale at work and once at our local UPS store - 7.92 and 8.07 lbs respectively! rings like a bell (for a LP) and a pleasure to play.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah! Get the pickguard back on that thing!  It looks naked!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Greenbacker said:


> Ah! Get the pickguard back on that thing!  It looks naked!


I think it looks great just the way it is. Although, I think it would stand out more in front of a Marshall JMP stack!


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I too have a killer Traditional but that's not stopping me from dreaming of an R9!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Greenbacker said:


> Ah! Get the pickguard back on that thing!  It looks naked!


blasphemy! take the pick guard and throw it into a bottomless hole!!! it looks great just the way you have it


----------

